
A strange Firefox address bar behavior - svenfaw
http://hexatomium.github.io/2016/04/26/gogoogle/
======
jrcii
I disabled all magic in the address bar so if I type "foo" it tries to connect
to "[http://foo"](http://foo") or else returns an "Unable to Connect" error. I
was surprised how many steps were required to accomplish this.

~~~
CapitalistCartr
I'd love to read the details on what you did, and I'm pretty sure plenty of
others here would, too.

~~~
rvern
Set keyword.enabled to false in about:config. I do this because if I want to
search, I can just press Ctrl+K or click on the search bar. I use Ctrl+L or
click on the location bar only when I want to navigate to a specific URL.

------
ashmud
%67 is "g" encoded. In this example, it's goo_g_. Typing %hexcode for any
letter of a site in your history/bookmarks at the appropriate position
triggers the behavior.

edit: %22 is interesting. It triggers a JSON snippet.

~~~
geoelectric
yeah, but the string that pops up has the >> gogoogle.com part as a literal.
If you hit return it'll search that string in the default search engine.

Similar things happen if you do goog%6c or g%6f (i.e. urlencode other chars in
the string)

------
aorth
The address bar on Firefox for Android also exhibits bizarre behavior. Type in
github and then go to the end and try to add a username after the slash.
Horrible!

~~~
bnb
That's different... That's just the standard UX of their mobile autocomplete.
It's the same on iOS (I type "f" and it autofills a URL - next letter I type
is appended to the end of that URL, slash and all).

This is a problem with how it's interpretations the encoding of characters -
they should be escaped by default and be able to be enabled with a flag if
there's a valid use for them.

------
mmastrac
It's probably just a JS bug where the length of the urldecoded string is used
as an index into the fully url-encoded string.

------
hobarrera
Nope, redirects me to:

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=goo%2567+%3E%3E+gogoogle.com%2F&t=...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=goo%2567+%3E%3E+gogoogle.com%2F&t=ffab)

------
fuzzywalrus
Note: must type, do not copy and paste

~~~
bnb
Copy and paste down arrow? On mobile.

------
Grue3
maps.%67 >> mamaps.google.com/

Bizarre.

